# Sticky  Want to know about pier fishing? READ THIS!



## Austin

*Want to learn about pier fishing? READ THIS!*

Do you want to learn how to fish the beach piers along the Gulf Coast? I can help!

I can tell you just about anything you want to know about fishing the local beach piers, well maybe not everything, but everything I've grown to know over the years. For starters, most of us who fish the pier regularly have three rods. You do not want to pack on your whole arsenal for the trip to the pier. Why? It is hard to keep an eye on your equipment, thieves are common everywhere so it lessens your chances of one day having something taken while your attention is elsewhere. It's also more of a pain to haul everything up and down the pier, that is unless you have a pier cart (you can find these at any local tackle store). The three rods I am talking about are: A Ling (Cobia) rod, a King (Mackerel) rod, and a Pompano rod (for smaller species). Everyone has their own ways of fishing. As far as learning about catching certain fish, you will learn this over time by watching folks on the pier, and reading a lot of good information. and FISHING. Another forum (dedicated to pier fishing) is www.panhandlepierfishing.com. Check it out, and you can ask any questions you may have there as well.

FOR COBIA:

Generally the cobia rod is an 8 to 9 foot 1 piece rod, generally a 25-30lb class range rod. A typical reel that would would work well on this rod is loaded full with around 300 yards or more of 25-30lb mono line, or 30 to 50lb braided line (personal preference, but both work fine.) This rod is used to throw a 2-4oz cobia jig (basically a large bucktail jig). You can find these at local tackle shops as well. You will want to use a 12-24" fluorocarbon leader in 40lb or 50lb. Attach this leader to your main line with a small, but heavy duty swivel (60# to 100# rating), or a uni to uni knot. We use this set up to sight cast to migrating cobia, tarpon and schooling jack crevalle and bull redfish.

FOR KING MACKEREL:

Your king rod would also be an 8 or 9 foot rod, but a lighter action than a cobia rod, generally a 15-20lb line class rod. As for a reel, you would want something that would hold about 300yds of 14-20lb. test. Which line weight is up to you. I generally use 14-17lb. These rods are used to throw natural bait such as cigar minnows, LY's, menhaden and hardtails. The lighter action rod helps cast these baits farther. The primary target with this rod is king mackerel when they start showing up in our waters, but can catch just about anything on these baits. Generally you want to use a 12-18" leader made of steel (sevenstrand is preferred, but straight wire works well too). Use as small as of a swivel as possible (with a 30-60lb rating) to connect your line to your leader. As far as a hook goes, use treble hooks in the sizes of #4, #2, #1 and #1/0. You do not need to use a weight for this. The size of hook I use depends on what size bait I am using. You can either hook your bait through the head, or in the back behind the dorsal fin. The goal of fishing this way, is to cast out your bait, and try to create a lifelike action, making it look like an injured baitfish.

FOR SMALLER SPECIES:

A pompano rod is basically a smaller inshore rod. A good set up would be a 7 ft medium action rod, with a reel that will hold 250yds or so of 10lb test line. A Shimano 2500 size reel is a good example for this. These rods are used to catch the smaller species around the pier such as pompano, spanish mackerel, sheepshead, flounder, redfish, whiting, bonito and black drum. The bait of choice when using these rods is generally a pompano jig (small bucktail style jig). You can find these in local tackle shops as well. A 15-20lb fluorocarbon leader is also great to use, although if targeting spanish mackerel, you want to use a light steel leader around 17# rating (spanish teeth cut through regular line easily, and will cause a lost bait). For attaching the fluorocarbon leader to your main line, use a uni to uni knot. For attaching the steel leader, use a SMALL swivel.

I would advise having a pier net over a gaff for starters. There is usually plenty of folks there with a pier gaff, and most would be willing to gaff your fish for you. There are generally less people with pier nets, and you will want to have one to bring up the smaller fish onto the pier. A lost pompano due to trying to bring him onto the pier because nobody has a net is a heart breaker! Pier gaffs are used for the larger species of fish (except for redfish).

Most importantly, WATCH. Watch what everyone out there is doing. This will give you an idea of what area of the pier to fish for what species, how they are fishing for them, what bait they are using, etc. Don't be too afraid to ask questions, but there will always be someone anywhere you go that will ignore you or be rude. If this happens, shrug it off and forget it, don't let it effect your attitude!

Each bait and tackle store along the gulf coast carries their own brands of Cobia and King Mackerel custom rods. These are GREAT for a beginner. Look at these to get an idea on the style of rod you need, and pick one up if you need one! Once you become extremely efficient in fishing these style rods, you may want to have one made the way you want it by a local rod builder. You can get any color you like, any grip set up that you like, any guides that you like as well! A custom built rod from a local builder can range from $125 to $300. If you are ever unsure about anything, remember that any of the local tackle shops can help you out anytime, for just about anything you need for pier fishing. You can find helpful information on this forum as well. Remember: ASK QUESTIONS!! This is the BEST way to learn, other than going fishing.

Once again, if you want to know how to catch a particular species of fish, search the forum by the name of the fish, and even search the internet (google) as well. Read as much as you can! Try to find information related to the gulf coast, because different locations have different techniques (some may be highly effective in one place, but not nearly as effective in another).

When is the best time to fish? WHENEVER YOU CAN! Good Luck!


----------



## salt-life

great post!!!! well said:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Boat-Dude

Vote to sticky!!


----------



## user10309

Austin, that is a excellent post, Lots of great info. !


----------



## Worn Out

*You have ...*

come a long way young man ! For some reason , I felt like you could do it !


----------



## Austin

Thanks folks! I just re-read though it, and I need to fix some things. And to John Soule, I learned a lot from you when I was younger sir. Thanks again!


----------



## Ga Transplant

Great information for this newcomer. I look forward to putting some of that info to good use. Fish-on!! GT


----------



## Austin

Trying to get this STICKIED!!!


----------



## Duq

Thanks for the info, I'm new to pier fishing, and I'm trying to get all the info I can.


----------



## M.Gib

Great post, thanks!


----------



## mattnlucy1809

*thanks for the info*

I was just going to post a thread asking what i should be fishing for the weekend at the fishing bridge at wayside park. Me and my wife caught a couple of nice bull reds off the end of the bridge last year and a few sharks but all i was using was a steel leader and and 35lb braided line no swivel 2 oz weight on a double hook leader as I am reading your post I see why I was only catching croaks and getting lucky by ataching the croaks to the hook last year thats how I hooked the bull reds I really want to catch more fish this year and I have been searching the posts trying to learn all I can like I said going to go this sat night late around midnight and stay till daylight waht should I be fishing for in this time frame and how should I rig and whart bait should I use any again I will be fishing off the bridge at wayside park any info would be awsome thanks so much in advance.


----------



## bassassassin

Would 200 yards of 50lb braid be ok for cobia and king?


----------



## Austin

bassassassin said:


> Would 200 yards of 50lb braid be ok for cobia and king?


If you can only fit 200 yards of 50lb on the spool, I would move down to 30lb braid. That should be enough. And you want to use mono fishing line for kings.


----------



## chicon monster

very informative post, I learned alot of information thanks.


----------



## bassassassin

Ok thanks I just cant buy more braid right now


----------



## Austin

bassassassin said:


> Ok thanks I just cant buy more braid right now


IF you can't afford to fill your reel with braid, as I said in my guide, 25-30lb mono will work for cobia. Try to stay between 14-20lb line for kings. Ideally, you will use two different rods per species.


----------



## Fishnfun68

First lesson to learn...about my eyes before asking because sometimes the answers are right in front of you. GREAT POST and WONDERFUL INFORMATION. Many thanks for taking the time to put this out there.


----------



## RedPrim

Austin,
Great post! what fishing pier is the best in your opinion....the santa rosa pass pier at the base of the beach bridge or pensacola bay bridge? Thank you 
Red


----------



## alfinez

This post is AWESOME! Wish you would have included how to use hard tails for Kings!


----------



## Austin

RedPrim said:


> Austin,
> Great post! what fishing pier is the best in your opinion....the santa rosa pass pier at the base of the beach bridge or pensacola bay bridge? Thank you
> Red


I am not sure about which bridge you are talking about when you say the pass bridge, im assuming you mean bob sikes bridge, which runs along the toll bridge. I enjoy fishing all of the piers and bridges here locally, it depends on which species I am targeting. Sight fishing is the ultimate thrill for me, so I am usually on the large beach piers. I havent been back to 3 mile bridge since Ivan..


----------



## Austin

alfinez said:


> This post is AWESOME! Wish you would have included how to use hard tails for Kings!


Using hard tails is pretty much covered in the king mack section. Although you will want to use a heavier rod due to the weight of the hard tail vs. a cigar minnow. 60# steel leader and a 1/0 treble hook would do fine. Some folks hook them in the back behind the dorsal fin, and some through the eyes or mouth. A lot of the avid king fisherman have two different king rods. A light rod for throwing small baits such as cigar minnows, and a heavier rod for throwing 6-10"mullet, small spanish and hard tails.


----------



## Dragsmoker

Great post. I have some questions. I have a penn fierce 6000 with 7 foot ugly stick.15lb mono for 320yds. Would this be fine for kings I have caught kings on it before but on a Boat. Would a stinger rig work off the pier, or do yall hook a cigar a different way?And would the "regulars" mind if I fish down at the end of the pier? It seems as if they hate new people. Thank:thumbup:


----------



## Austin

Dragsmoker said:


> Great post. I have some questions. I have a penn fierce 6000 with 7 foot ugly stick.15lb mono for 320yds. Would this be fine for kings I have caught kings on it before but on a Boat. Would a stinger rig work off the pier, or do yall hook a cigar a different way?And would the "regulars" mind if I fish down at the end of the pier? It seems as if they hate new people. Thank:thumbup:


That rod and reel will work just fine, but you may prefer to invest in a 8 or 9ft rod. The reason behind this is casting distance. It is nice to be able to cast a bait a mile away from the pier, and sometimes when the fish are staying far off the pier, it is needed. A longer rod also helps with leverage when you get a fish next to the pier. But you can be the judge of that when you get out there. Don't worry about the regulars on the pier. They can be just as helpful as they can be rude at times, just like any given person. Just go out there, and watch for a few minutes to see how they are doing things. Find a spot on the rail and see what direction they are casting. Then let er rip! Always keep an eye on your bait and line. If you need to reel in a couple ft to prevent a tangle, do it. ALWAYS move out of the way of someone fighting a fish. You would want them to do the same if it was you fighting a fish.


----------



## TinCan

I also found your post very informative, I would ask that you include size of reel, knowing that every one has a favorite , I have not gone to pier's /bridges yet still putting gear together that could/will be used . as per a few inputs from old shipmates in Panama City, (Also retired CPO) I may have gone over kill with AHAB 20 and Fin Nor OFS 5500, (price right on both ) I know i am fine with gear for pompano, 

I could go with Spheros FA 5500 if current reels to big /over kill,wanting to stay with 8ft for ease of transporting any suggestions comments most welcome,


----------



## vafish4me

Nicely done !


----------



## rweakley

@OP I've been looking at some tackle to beef up my pier arsenal. I noticed that you recommend for smaller species a reel that will hold 250 yds of 10 lb. You recommended the 2500 series Shimano. Their specs say that they only hold 120 yds. May want to edit your original post in case someone decides to buy blindly.

Not trying to rain on your parade, and as a beginner, found your post very informative. Just something I noticed as I was going through various manufacturers' specs.

The 4000 series holds 240 yds IIRC.


----------



## rweakley

Austin said:


> If you can only fit 200 yards of 50lb on the spool, I would move down to 30lb braid. That should be enough. And you want to use mono fishing line for kings.


I read that you can use a braid line with 6-7 ft of mono tied to the end followed by a swivel and steel leader. The mono leader will provide the shock absorption required for kings.

As stated in previous post, I am a beginner...just sharing info obtained from other sources.


----------



## Austin

rweakley said:


> I read that you can use a braid line with 6-7 ft of mono tied to the end followed by a swivel and steel leader. The mono leader will provide the shock absorption required for kings.
> 
> As stated in previous post, I am a beginner...just sharing info obtained from other sources.


Here are the issues with that. 

A) When using braided line with a manual bail reel, you can almost, if not, cut the tip of your finger off when trying to get the line on the roller when a king takes off with your bait.

B) Kings make high speed runs. When king fishing, it is usually a packed house, elbow to elbow. If you use braid, expect to get tangled A LOT. People can't see your line, they will throw over you, etc. Also, when a fish takes off and your line tangles with theirs, you may likely burn off their tackle and bait. And good luck untangling the mess when you get wrapped with someone else.

That being said, if you do decide to use braid, use AT LEAST 50yds of Mono top shot.


----------



## KappaAlpha

*First shot!*

Is pensacola a first shot pier. I fish off boats all the time for cobia. I started pier fishing for them about 3 seasons ago and I was wondering what y'all use out there. I know O.I.P. is and Navarre isn't. thanks for the help.


----------



## KnotForReel

Yes Pensacola is a "first shot" pier...gives a slight advantage to those with younger eyes but levels the playing field when those youngins get nervous and blow their chance at first shot...However the yougins with both great eyes and nerves of steel like the Walls, Way and Arnold boys, well they're just downright unbeatable...good luck, you'll need it


----------



## KappaAlpha

KnotForReel said:


> Yes Pensacola is a "first shot" pier...gives a slight advantage to those with younger eyes but levels the playing field when those youngins get nervous and blow their chance at first shot...However the yougins with both great eyes and nerves of steel like the Walls, Way and Arnold boys, well they're just downright unbeatable...good luck, you'll need it


thanks for the tip and I have some okay eyes. I grew up on the Un Reel out of Destin, if you have heard of that boat.


----------



## KappaAlpha

KnotForReel said:


> Yes Pensacola is a "first shot" pier...gives a slight advantage to those with younger eyes but levels the playing field when those youngins get nervous and blow their chance at first shot...However the yougins with both great eyes and nerves of steel like the Walls, Way and Arnold boys, well they're just downright unbeatable...good luck, you'll need it



Thank you, I appreciate it, good luck to you too. I grew up on the UN REEL out of destin and got my training through that boat, hopefully it pays it off.


----------



## GASeminole

Wheat Barley Alfalfa!! Give em Hell!


----------



## KappaAlpha

1 2 3 hottie tottie god almighty


----------



## Cornflake789

Who the hell are we? Hey bit bam by damn we're the...


----------



## Bman74

Very awesome post!


----------



## Dragsmoker

Bringing the thread back to life. This thread helped a lot! I'm heading to PCB next week. I think this time I will actually go to the end of the pier even though those people don't look too friendly lol. Which pier would be the best? County or City?


----------



## FishingNut

When is best time to catch blue crab on Pensacola Pier?


----------



## BDP

Excellent post, Thank You!


----------



## ThaFish

Austin said:


> Thanks folks! I just re-read though it, and I need to fix some things. And to John Soule, I learned a lot from you when I was younger sir. Thanks again!


Very informative, & I'm sure this will help many, including myself! But I'd fix the bit you have about what size reel to use on the "pompano" setup. A 2500 Shimano (or any 2500 size spinner for that matter) will NOT hold anywhere near 250 yards of 10 lb. mono. A better example of this is a 4000 size spinner, for anyone who is planning on getting a setup similar to what you described. Again, not trying to criticize, just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## MN. flyguy

Thank you Austin, We will be down in Jan. & Feb. I will pester then for more info.


----------



## reelthrill

MN.fly guy -check the pm I sent you


----------



## MN. flyguy

reelthrill said:


> MN.fly guy -check the pm I sent you


I'm a newbie on this forum and I'm really stumbling around, it's like trying to wade fish up a water falls. Anyway, I saw your pm, but could not figure out how to answer you on it. I hope you see this. I will try to make contact with you when we get down to Gulf Shores the 1st week in Jan. Maybe we can meet at a pier at some place and time. Thank's for the response!, I appreciate it.


----------



## reelthrill

MN. flyguy said:


> I'm a newbie on this forum and I'm really stumbling around, it's like trying to wade fish up a water falls. Anyway, I saw your pm, but could not figure out how to answer you on it. I hope you see this. I will try to make contact with you when we get down to Gulf Shores the 1st week in Jan. Maybe we can meet at a pier at some place and time. Thank's for the response!, I appreciate it.


I will be at Navarre during cobia season and will tarpon fish at Okaloosa and Navarre pier almost every day of the summer.


----------



## MN. flyguy

We will be in GS from 1/7 until 3/7 and I don't think either the Tarpon or the Cobia are running at that time, but let's see what happens I will stay tuned. Thank You!!!!!


----------



## Snagged Line

I bookmarked this post a while back and stumbled across it this morning... Bump for some good info...


----------



## Benny1arm

What a helpful post. Thank you sir!


----------



## Perfectdesign360

I'm a single mom with a 12 yr old daughter from out of state. I promised I would take her to see the white Sandy beaches and take her fishing off a pier. However, my big mouth, I have no clue where to start other than the excellent detailed info above, would it be better I purchase a one year salt water license OR pay by day? I heard there's a $2 a day pier in Navarra, is this accurate? And if so, are there clean/ nice campsites to grill your own fish? I'm on a tight budget. I own an 8 foot Ugly Stick Catfish Rod and reel that can hold at least a 25-20 lb mono- line. (It's red) would this suffice? Thank you for any input


----------



## Bigcountry52

3 mile bridge in Pensacola is a nice spot, you don't need a license it costs five dollars to get on the bridge anyone under 15 is free


----------



## Ez2cDave

EXCELLENT post about Pier Fishing . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## MrGravy79

vote to sticky.. awesome post


----------



## Calebr10

Thanks for all the good Info! I am researching as much as possible due to the fact that I just bought a house in gulf breeze and will be moving from Missouri next month. I'd like to learn as much as possible and also maybe meet some helpful people that might be willing to help out with the learning part of pier fishing compaired to fresh water/pond fishing. Thanks in advance and hope to see some of y'all around!


----------



## brian32514

Austin .. thanks


----------



## UTGrad

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

